

Quora is down? - gkrishnan
http://www.quora.com/

======
gkrishnan
Gives me a 503 page every single time I try..
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.quora.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.quora.com/)

------
aroch
Who cares? I've never found Quora compelling or useful...

